# I called today and complained about 6.3a



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

update and D* is sending me another HR10-250 WITHOUT the update.

I will miss the speed, folders, wish-list, etc but I can't stand the Fox OTA audio drop outs.


----------



## KillBandit (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck on getting the HD10-250. they don't have anymore. i'm betting there going to sending you the HD20.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Um, did they *tell* you to not plug in the phone line?!  If they didn't, they are so clueless as to be beneath talking to. (Yeah, I know...) If you plug it in to the phone line, you will have 6.3a in a day or so.

If they did tell you to not plug in the phone line, I can't believe it. They told a customer to not have their receiver update to the latest software on purpose....?!

Do they *really* have units with 3.1.5 on it for distribution?! 

Let us know what you get; this should be interesting. And, of course, there are many other ways to get back to 3.1.5 without getting a new unit from D*. I bought a copy online just to have in case the 6.3 upgrade blew up and I needed to backrev to 3.1.5, but it's useful to have if you ever can't stand the issues, as you can't.

Edit: People are still getting HR10s, but it's hit or miss, mostly miss. I don't know if it's still 'you get the HD DVR that's next on the pile' the way it used to be with HD non-DVR receivers, but it looks like it. Either way, chances aren't good.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

KillBandit said:


> Good luck on getting the HD10-250. they don't have anymore. i'm betting there going to sending you the HD20.


They never had any HD10-250s and they never will.

They did have HR10-250s for a while...


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah, for reminders: The H means HD, the R means recorder, and the 10 means 1.0 
(So, the R15 is an SD Recorder, version 1.5 (no, seriously, er, well,...), and the HR20 is the HD Recorder, 2.0.....


----------



## KillBandit (Feb 7, 2005)

Arcady said:


> They never had any HD10-250s and they never will.
> 
> They did have HR10-250s for a while...


sorry about that. thats what i meant.


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

Good luck, I keep mine unplugged. Annoying to keep deleting the "unable to make a phone call" messages.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Fortunately for me the only time I watch fox HD is when they show steelers games.. but yeah it's really annoying when I do.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

gio1269 said:


> update and D* is sending me another HR10-250 WITHOUT the update.


Do you have to send back your current one? What about shows already recorded?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

No, I clearly asked if it was a HR10 and they said yes. 2 months ago I got a replacement in 2 days.

If not, I will just deal with my current one. I said don't bother shipping it if you don't have one.


Local installers here also claim they have a bunch.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes. Mine is leased anyways. 

The second one I got was brand new as well. I will problay get a refurbished one. If it looks like crap, I will keep my current one.

I will transfer the 20+ shows to DVD.


----------



## jed5426 (Nov 4, 2001)

I complained about the fox local hd drops outs so they gave me the east coast fox channel. This isnt OTA, so there are no audio drop outs. I just record all my fox stuff on the east coast channel.


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

slydog75 said:


> Fortunately for me the only time I watch fox HD is when they show steelers games.. but yeah it's really annoying when I do.


Is it the audio dropouts or the Steelers play that is annoying


----------



## jeffo13 (Oct 21, 2005)

I received a new (refurb) HR10-250 a few weeks back. It has 3.1.5. Just plugged it in for the activation then unplugged. Works great, but I do not get the speed or folders, but it beats the dropouts and the random reboots.

Jeff


----------



## paul91 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a HD10-250..at least that is what the system info shows on a Hughes HR10-250 prototype



Arcady said:


> They never had any HD10-250s and they never will.
> 
> They did have HR10-250s for a while...


----------



## vlad7 (Jul 6, 2004)

jed5426 said:


> I complained about the fox local hd drops outs so they gave me the east coast fox channel. This isnt OTA, so there are no audio drop outs. I just record all my fox stuff on the east coast channel.


How did this happen? Did you ask for it?


----------



## jed5426 (Nov 4, 2001)

vlad7 said:


> How did this happen? Did you ask for it?


Yeah, call in and ask for the east or west coast feeds. I am in central us and asked for abc, nbc and fox for both east and west. They gave me nbc and fox for east coast. It took a few days, you have to get approved for them. I got denied for ABC and the other west coast channels. You can complain about the audio drop outs or that you can't get the local OTA's due to distance from tower.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

jed5426 said:


> Yeah, call in and ask for the east or west coast feeds. I am in central us and asked for abc, nbc and fox for both east and west. They gave me nbc and fox for east coast. It took a few days, you have to get approved for them. I got denied for ABC and the other west coast channels. You can complain about the audio drop outs or that you can't get the local OTA's due to distance from tower.


Wow. I certainly wasn't offered that option, and I'm in an O&O market.

Glad they took care of you, but I must say I'm surprised.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

gio1269 said:


> Yes. Mine is leased anyways.
> 
> The second one I got was brand new as well. I will problay get a refurbished one. If it looks like crap, I will keep my current one.
> 
> I will transfer the 20+ shows to DVD.


If it looks like crap swap outthe top cover and front bezel, thats pretty easy.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Via FedEx. It's a HR10-250 and is refurbished without 6.3 update.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jan 2, 2005)

gio1269 said:


> Via FedEx. It's a HR10-250 and is refurbished without 6.3 update.


Maybe you got the one I sent them back about 3 weeks ago. 

I also got a refurb HR10-250 with the 3.1 on it as a replacement.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Really?? I live on the east coast (NJ) and get FOX dropouts whether I record off-air or off D*. It will catch up to you sooner or later.



jed5426 said:


> I complained about the fox local hd drops outs so they gave me the east coast fox channel. This isnt OTA, so there are no audio drop outs. I just record all my fox stuff on the east coast channel.


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

jed5426 said:


> I complained about the fox local hd drops outs so they gave me the east coast fox channel. This isnt OTA, so there are no audio drop outs. I just record all my fox stuff on the east coast channel.


Up until about a 3 weeks ago I was getting the East Cost FOX HD feed on channel 88 so the drop outs were not that big to me because I just switched my season passes back to that. Then they dropped my access to that channel and will not give it back to me. I did get letters saying that they one day were going to drop it but I just can't believe they did with this problem going on.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

as I have too many programs set-up, movies (pay-per view), etc that I would hate to lose. Tis is my 3rd replacement.

So they offered my $10off my bill for 12 months and 3 months Starz to stick with my service. I took it of course. ALSO noted once I want the new HR20-700, I would get a free upgrade as well.

I guess it makes up for the FOX OTA issues. I was told that we are looking at another 2 weeks for the update to fix this. . I guess time will tell.

I also asked about the HR20-700 OTA being activated. The CSR said it WAS scheduled for early December, but now has been pushed back to mid to late January 07 or later. 

She asked why do you want OTA when HD locals are available? I said too many reasons to bore you with  . I told her the main reason is due to rain fade. D* signal goes out, I still have HD and a DVR!

Hopefully the fix will be here soon. They have until Jan 22nd when Prison Break comes back!!


----------



## tigerdriver (Jul 11, 2003)

jed5426 said:


> I complained about the fox local hd drops outs so they gave me the east coast fox channel. This isnt OTA, so there are no audio drop outs. I just record all my fox stuff on the east coast channel.


In my area in western Virginia (Salem), the Fox affiliate refuses to a grant network waiver to anyone, period. So, did you suggest the the east-coast feed, or did DirecTV?

..
joe


----------



## doug25 (Oct 4, 2005)

Does anyone at D* recognize or admit there is a problem with 6.3?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

MisterEd said:


> Really?? I live on the east coast (NJ) and get FOX dropouts whether I record off-air or off D*. It will catch up to you sooner or later.


FWIW, I have the Fox West Coast HD feed and have no audio dropouts on that channel, but do have them with the FOX OTA HD channel.


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

Has anyone considered calling Tivo and complaining? If it is true that DTV is waiting on them, if all of us flooded their email and phone systems then maybe it will pursade them to get on it.


----------

